

A Python-based CLI for working with Hacker News. - nicksergeant
https://github.com/nicksergeant/hackernews

======
nicksergeant
I started this to specifically dump my saved stories to an XML feed, which I
hook up to <http://ifttt.com> and auto-import into Pinboard. Working great, so
far.

I know there are a bunch of HN CLIs out there, but none handle saved stories
(the only thing this supports, right now).

~~~
pyre
Mine only does saved stories. Though it's in Perl, not Python. It was whipped
up in response to a complaint several months ago. It just never had a Show HN.

Http://github.com/bsandrow/hn-profile/

~~~
ez77
Item #N I'm learning on HN today: .netrc! I read that I need a "machine
remote_hostname token pair". What should I use for remote_hostname in this
case? Thanks!

~~~
ez77
Self-answer, for anyone interested. It's in the source code [1]:

    
    
      die "Error: No matches for news.ycombinator.com in ~/.netrc."
    

[1] [https://github.com/bsandrow/hn-profile/blob/master/hn-
profil...](https://github.com/bsandrow/hn-profile/blob/master/hn-profile)

------
nicksergeant
The next piece of this I'll be building out is a method for retrieving replies
to your comments (I want an email when that happens).

~~~
pault
You can also use <http://hnnotify.com> for this. Works great.

~~~
nicksergeant
Ah, very cool - thanks!

------
ez77

      Retrieve all saved items [...]
    

This, by itself, is a wish come true for this programmer wannabe. Thank you
wholeheartedly.

------
RyanMcGreal
See also: <https://github.com/scottjacksonx/hnsh>

~~~
nicksergeant
Saw that but it hasn't been updated in over a year. Also didn't look like
there was a quick way to export saved stories as XML.

------
nicksergeant
If anyone has any ideas as to how best to handle cookie caching, I'm all ears.

~~~
mp3jeep01
You might want to take a look into using something like twill (instead of
requests) and BeautifulSoup instead of pyquery -- twill in particular will
allow more control over cookies, etc.,

~~~
pyre
I prefer lxml to BeautifulSoup.

~~~
schrijver
I can’t find the link now, but I remember something about BeautifulSoup being
deprecated—it didn’t support HTML5 last time I checked. LXML is great.
<http://code.google.com/p/html5lib/> is also a nice parser for HTML5
documents.

Edit: pyquery wraps the aforementioned LXML. Seems like a good fit for jquery
style selection…

~~~
pyre
I tried PyQuery ~1 year ago, and immediately found issues with it (IIRC it was
having trouble selecting an element that had two classes, when the selector
was only specifying one of those classes). I may have to revisit that if
people are recommending it with positive reviews.

~~~
nicksergeant
Give it a shot again. I've used it with several projects over the last 6
months and have had no issues. One of the projects also involved some fairly
heinous malformed HTML, and PyQuery performed well.

------
vrode
This is an enormous undertaking.

